# Soboro gohan



## biev (Feb 19, 2007)

This is a rice bowl with sweet chicken and sweeter eggs on top. It looks pretty ordinary but it's delicious, and it's also easy and ready in 20 minutes. The recipe makes three big bowls or four small ones.

Rice - I use about 1 1/2 cups (uncooked) of sushi rice.
Chicken - The original recipe called for 7 oz. of boned, skinned chicken legs or chicken breast fillets, but you need to grind them in a food processor. I don't have one, so I use ground chicken and just try to chop it a bit finer.
3 eggs
1/2 cup snow peas
5 tbsp. sugar
2 tbsp. japanese soy sauce
5 tbsp. sake
salt

1) Get your rice started : )

2) Place the chicken in a skillet with the soy sauce and 2 tbsp. of the sugar, and cook uncovered for 15 minutes or until all the liquid evaporated, stirring occasionally.

3) Prepare the snow peas. I just put them in the steaming basket of my rice cooker, cause I'm lazy, and then rince in cold water. But if you don't have one, blanch them in salted boiling water for a minute, then drain and rince with cold water.

4) Mix the eggs with the rest of the sugar, the sake and a dash of salt, and cook like scrambled eggs.

5) Serve the rice in bowls, top with the chicken, then the egg, then garnish with the peas. Enjoy!


----------



## Snoop Puss (Feb 19, 2007)

Sounds intriguing. I've just looked up some pictures in Google. None of them have the snow peas. Is this your own addition to make the dish even sweeter or to add some colour?


----------



## biev (Feb 19, 2007)

It was part of the original recipe. I found it in a book called Cuisines of the world: Japan. About half of it is about the culture so it doesn't have that many recipes, but the ones that are listed are classics, and I've been meaning to go over the basics. I'll post more as I try them : )


----------



## boufa06 (Feb 20, 2007)

Snoop Puss said:
			
		

> Sounds intriguing. I've just looked up some pictures in Google. None of them have the snow peas. Is this your own addition to make the dish even sweeter or to add some colour?


 Snoop Puss, snow peas are like sugar snap peas.  See this link  for some pictures.  In Asian cooking, you stir-fry them with chopped garlic and shrimps and seasoned with soya sauce or add them to soups.  The crunchy peas taste very sweet, hence the name.


----------



## Snoop Puss (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks boufa. The problem wasn't what snow peas are but whether they were an original part of the recipe. I'm a great fan of these kinds of peas. I'm going to try growing asparagus peas this year, see what they're like.

Brooklyn Botanic Garden: The Asparagus Pea—A Wonderfully Frolicsome Legume


----------



## kadesma (Feb 20, 2007)

Snoop Puss said:
			
		

> Thanks boufa. The problem wasn't what snow peas are but whether they were an original part of the recipe. I'm a great fan of these kinds of peas. I'm going to try growing asparagus peas this year, see what they're like.
> 
> Brooklyn Botanic Garden: The Asparagus Pea—A Wonderfully Frolicsome Legume


Snoop,
just checked out your link for the Asparagus Pea..Will have to go take a look and see if my nursery has the seeds available..Interesting plant..
Thanks for the info...
kadesma


----------



## Snoop Puss (Feb 20, 2007)

I've never seen asparagus pea growing and the images on Google aren't that great, but apparently they're very pretty as well as tasty.


----------



## kadesma (Feb 20, 2007)

Snoop Puss said:
			
		

> I've never seen asparagus pea growing and the images on Google aren't that great, but apparently they're very pretty as well as tasty.


I've never seen them either, in fact I'd never heard of them til I read your post. But the information and picture has me wanting to give it a try..I have a 1/2 barrel just waiting for something  I plan to try it there first, as I don't know if it's a spreader and will take over things like mint does, soo the barrel first.

kadesma


----------

